# [SOLVED] 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition



## MikenandezNST

Hi I have a Acer 2304 LCi and I was wanting to know if anyone had instructions on using that hidden 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition to restore my laptop back to factory default.

Thank you.


----------



## McNinja

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

usually when you bb=oot up the computer you have the system restore disk in the DVD drive and you press F10 continually til you can use restore factory defaults


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*



Mcninjaguy said:


> usually when you bb=oot up the computer you have the system restore disk in the DVD drive and you press F10 continually til you can use restore factory defaults


Thank you Mcninjaguy for the reply I am aware of the above method you have mentioned but I have two issues with that the first and foremost is I do not have recovery disks and second which is mostly where my curiosity kicks in is that I have been researching already and it appears that my 2.93 GB PQSERVICE is suppose to be what Acer had decided to go with for my model in the place of recovery disks and is supposedly accessible by invoking the Alt+F10 keys at boot up but I also read that this feature for some weird reason or a multitude of reasons may not work which is where I am obviously at.

Just to give a little more info this hidden partition I refer to is not visible in my computer although I can view the partition in disk management and when I right click it the only option I have is help instead of your normal explore,convert to dynamic disk, change drive letter etc. etc.

Thanks for any assistance I really appreciate it and am really frustrated that Acer makes things so hard or perhaps it may even be the person I got the laptop from possibly somehow corrupted that partition causing the Alt+F10 feature to not work.

In any case I am really trying to reload my factory defaults because the little thing actually came with what is desirable to me and not the normal bloatware.

I hope someone has either had this same experience as myself or perhaps has assisted someone with a issue like mine.

Thanks guys I wait anxiously await a detailed response.

:4-dontkno


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Hi,

Can you still boot Windows? Was this downgraded from Vista to XP? If so, or in any occasion was there a time that the MBR was 'fixed'?

If your ALT+F10 does not work anymore it could indicate that may be the MBR somehow was changed or the drive formatted. However if the partition still exists and you can still boot into Windows, try eRecovery to create recovery discs.

About Recovery Discs... usually encouraged (if not required) to create them as soon as you first got the laptop out of the box... although this can be created any time.


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*



TriggerFinger said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you still boot Windows? Was this downgraded from Vista to XP? If so, or in any occasion was there a time that the MBR was 'fixed'?
> 
> If your ALT+F10 does not work anymore it could indicate that may be the MBR somehow was changed or the drive formatted. However if the partition still exists and you can still boot into Windows, try eRecovery to create recovery discs.
> 
> About Recovery Discs... usually encouraged (if not required) to create them as soon as you first got the laptop out of the box... although this can be created any time.


I believe my issue would match that of the 2nd scenario where I am definitely able to boot Windows and also see the "hidden partition" within XP's Disk Management utility.

And to touch on the possible downgrade from Vista back to XP I know this one came loaded from the factory around 2002 so I feel comfortable about this notebook not being one that was reverted back to XP from Vista.

Another just question just arose and it is pertaining to the e Recovery software.

Will just any available version of the Recovery software work with my notebook, I would like to add that while searching the Acer support site none of the recovery software matched my model for supported models.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Check this guide..

ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/notebook/empowering_technology/acer_erecovery_management.pdf

And try to install this:
ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/notebook/empowering_technology/utility/tm3300/eRecovery 1.2.15.1.zip


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

O.K. I thought try to install this sounded kinda unsure.

Anyhow I went through with the install but it does not show up in add/remove or start>all programs and no folder in C:\Program Files.

After a reboot the above is still accurate.

What now?

Thanks for all the help!!!!!


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

I did a quick check on your model and it seems eRecovery is NOT standard for a Travelmate 2300 series laptop. Acer website says something about incompatibilities here: http://support.acer-euro.com/empowering_technology/utility2.html

Having said that, the only option I can think of is to request a recovery CD from ACER.

So going back to your original question on how to use the 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition to restore the laptop back to factory default... the answer is ONLY thru ALT+F10.

Another option (but this sounds far fetched) is to boot into Recovery Console and do a *fixmbr* but I doubt if it will even work.


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Thanks for the quick response see if you cannot dig up any other info I really need it.

Also what are the possibilities of making a bootable disk from it?

I have a couple of tools like Acronis Disk doctor and Image home.

Just need some more help though.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Boot into BIOS first... check for any parameter on Disk to Disk (or D2D) if it is DISABLED. If it is, then ENABLE it. Reboot and try ALT+F10 again. Post back what happens.


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

O.K. I did recall seeing the D2D option and since have booted into BIOS and tried keystroke combination Alt+F10 during POST and nothing at all happens.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

D2D is enabled? Press ALT+F10 when logo appears.


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

I tried when the Acer logo appeared nothing happened.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Next steps would be very delicate/dangerous and may end up with a format of hard drive. You may lose all your files. I suggest you back them up now if you have not done so yet. So proceed at your own risk.


Disable D2D in BIOS and reboot into Windows as Administrator or with Administrator rights.

Download ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/tools/pq/utilities/PTEDIT32.zip and extract on your desktop.

Run PTEDIT32.EXE and select the PQService partition (if you have 2 partitions this one is smaller in size and usually is a Type=12)

Change the TYPE to *07* <that is zero and seven. Click on *SAVE CHANGES* button to save.

Reboot.

If you have done the above steps, post back any results. DO NOT DO ANYTHNG YET... MORE STEPS to come.


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*



TriggerFinger said:


> Next steps would be very delicate/dangerous and may end up with a format of hard drive. You may lose all your files. I suggest you back them up now if you have not done so yet. So proceed at your own risk.
> 
> 
> Disable D2D in BIOS and reboot into Windows as Administrator or with Administrator rights.
> 
> Download ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/tools/pq/utilities/PTEDIT32.zip and extract on your desktop.
> 
> Run PTEDIT32.EXE and select the PQService partition (if you have 2 partitions this one is smaller in size and usually is a Type=12)
> 
> Change the TYPE to *07* <that is zero and seven. Click on *SAVE CHANGES* button to save.
> 
> Reboot.
> 
> If you have done the above steps, post back any results. DO NOT DO ANYTHNG YET... MORE STEPS to come.


Followed the above instructions and to my surprise I only see one Hard Drive there and yes I checked the drop down box and I only show one drive.

Wonderful OEM tactics gotta love em. :4-dontkno

Await further instructions.

Thanks!


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Just to confirm... so did you see 2 partitions (attach a screen shot in your reply if you are not sure). I expect you to see one drive but under TYPE column you should see at least 2 entries (one for each partition). Best if you post a screen shot.

Next set of instructions below...


Boot into XP and login as administrator or with Administrator rights
Check in My Computer and see if it shows the PQService partition
Note down the drive letter of the PQService partition
Look for the following files in each of the folders in the PQService partition
mbrwrdos.exe and rtmbr.bin. Note down the name of the folder or subfolder.

Post back what you find... next set of instructions to follow.


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*



TriggerFinger said:


> Just to confirm... so did you see 2 partitions (attach a screen shot in your reply if you are not sure). I expect you to see one drive but under TYPE column you should see at least 2 entries (one for each partition). Best if you post a screen shot.
> 
> Next set of instructions below...
> 
> 
> Boot into XP and login as administrator or with Administrator rights
> Check in My Computer and see if it shows the PQService partition
> Note down the drive letter of the PQService partition
> Look for the following files in each of the folders in the PQService partition
> mbrwrdos.exe and rtmbr.bin. Note down the name of the folder or subfolder.
> 
> Post back what you find... next set of instructions to follow.


Attached is a screenshot of my results.

My PQSERVICE Partition is visible when looking within disk management located in administrative tools and there is no drive letter for it but you only see it marked PQSERVICE 2.93 GB and a right click on it only brings up a help menu.


The files you mentioned above I have a copy of the PQSERVICE on my desktop in the .tib format and exploring







it I have see those files.

Thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Please use ATTACH (the paper clip icon) to attach the file.

Second part of instructions should be done if you have done the first part. That is the reason why I gave them in parts :grin:... sorry about that.


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

I tried but the site may have a lot of traffic currently because my image would not upload.

I have a 6 Mbps connection so I can upload a file of that size normally in less than three seconds.
mbrwrdos.exe file is located in the tools folder and rtmbr.bin is just located directly on what my copy is seeing itself as drive C: ie:C"\rtmbr.bin

But going down the four columns within part32 this is what I have again going down the type columns 1=12 2=0C 3=0F 4=00

Thanks for all the help.
The


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Kindly follow the instructions here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*



TriggerFinger said:


> Kindly follow the instructions here:
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html


Here ya go.

Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Thank you..

Now kindly go thru first set of instructions... change the type from *12* to *07*. Follow all the instructions on the first set and post back once you have done so...


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Just wanted to be clear of instructions.

What should I do at this point if you can explain once more please.

Thank you.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*



TriggerFinger said:


> Next steps would be very delicate/dangerous and may end up with a format of hard drive. You may lose all your files. I suggest you back them up now if you have not done so yet. So proceed at your own risk.
> 
> 
> Disable D2D in BIOS and reboot into Windows as Administrator or with Administrator rights.
> 
> Download ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/tools/pq/utilities/PTEDIT32.zip and extract on your desktop.
> 
> Run PTEDIT32.EXE and select the PQService partition (if you have 2 partitions this one is smaller in size and usually is a Type=12)
> 
> Change the TYPE to *07* <that is zero and seven. Click on *SAVE CHANGES* button to save.
> 
> Reboot.
> 
> If you have done the above steps, post back any results. DO NOT DO ANYTHNG YET... MORE STEPS to come.


Do the ones in RED above.


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

O.K. she is re-booting as we speak.

What do you want to know or what shall I do next?


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Login as Administrator or with administrator rights and open *My Computer*. Post back what you see...


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

I am feeling good TriggerFinger PQSERVICE (F is the new thing I see different in my computer.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Try to open your F: drive and look for the two files below:

mbrwrdos.exe 
rtmbr.bin

Note down the directory or folder where they are located. Make sure you can find them if you are to do it in COMMAND prompt.

A screen shot of their locations is again the best action to take... take a screen shot of the folder/subfolder where they are located and attach it in your reply.


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

rtmbr.bin is located within both F: and F:\tools\rtmbr.bin

mbrwrdos.exe can only be found in F:\tools\mbrwrdos.exe


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

GOOD JOB... 

Now get a command prompt (Start, RUN, CMD..). Change drive to F:

Post back if you have done so...


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Done so!


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

So currently you are in Command Prompt window... specifically you are in F: drive... 

Change directory to TOOLS.


Code:


F:\>cd tools

Post back once you're in...


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

I'm in


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Enter this command: *mbrwrdos.exe install rtmbr.bin*. 



Code:


F:\Tools\>mbrwrdos.exe install rtmbr.bin

Wait for it to complete. Post back what happens...


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

kind of creepy here we go I need to pick an option here is a picture of what I see.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Cancel it and enter this command:



Code:


F:\tools\>mbrwrdos.exe /?

Post all options that you see... screenshot would help


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

It lists tons of parameters.


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Sorry here is the shot.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Does it have an option named 'recovery'?

I cannot remember the exact command options and syntax so what you see right now is very important.


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

I did end up attaching a screenshot of the results.

You do see it now TriggerFinger the screenshot that is?


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Thank you.. seen it now... the syntax is correct... I just do not know why the message.

Here is something that may work... copy the two files into a folder in C: drive. Create a folder in C: drive named *PQS*. Copy *mbrwrdos.exe* and *rtmbr.bin* from *F:\Tools* folder into *C:\PQS*.

Post back once done...

EDIT:
In F:\Tools... is there a file named *mbrwrwin.exe*?


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Sorry just a little confused.

Please provide instructions once more, attached is a screenshot of the "Tools" folder.

Thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Create a folder in C: drive named *PQS*. Copy mbrwrdos.exe and rtmbr.bin into that folder.

Post back once done...


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

All complete.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

It was good that you posted a screen shot of F:\Tools folder... from there I found out you *DO NOT HAVE THE FILE* rtmbr.bin. If I remember right, you said in your previous posts that you have this file...

Please check and post back what files you have in *C:\PQS* folder


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Here is the folder and you are right the file is a different one very close in nature.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Open the command prompt and get into C:\PQS directory.

Enter the command *mbrwrdos.exe install rtmbrnb.bin*



Code:


C:\PQS>mbrwrdos.exe install rtmbrnb.bin

Again let it complete and post back what happens...


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

I see the same prompting again from post#35 I wanna which looks like this below.
Please note that I did execute this from within the C:\PQS folder but used that picture to refer to because the prompting I get is identical.

Do I click Close or Ignore? Please advise.

Thx.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44826&d=1236316741


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

I think you should boot into DOS. Try in Safe Mode Command prompt. If that does not work you need to boot using a DOS boot floppy or a DOS boot CD.

As I said in one of my posts previously is that this whole attempt is dangerous and may end up in formatting your drive or worse a dead drive. Again let me remind you of this fact.

Now if it still does not work well in Safe Mode Command Prompt or by using a DOS boot floppy or DOS boot CD... then the only option you have if you still want to pursue in doing this is to risk it.


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

O.K. Sorry for the inactivity but I was really tired the last night we were on this and since have been awfully busy but will follow through with the last set of instructions given tonight.

If you read this thread please tell me what I should expect if the command is successful while trying in safe-mode.

Maybe I should not expect nothing and then just try the appropriate keystrokes upon bootup, do not mean to sound naive but my 1st teacher at technical school taught us that not only is the dum question the one you do not ask but also to as much as possible we need be absolute and without doubt.

Anyhow please tell me which of my two assumptions are correct if any at all.

Thanks await to hear back and I will be trying the command while in safe-mode in approx 6 more hours as that is about the time I will be out of work and ready to continue my journey of restoring my laptop back to factory defaults.

For what it is worth my reason for being on this mission in the first place is simply the fact that my laptop is infected with at least one backdoor infection and God knows how many Trojans,virus,worms etc. etc. are also on the poor thing.

I bought the laptop used and surprisingly really like all the apps that Acer decided to install on that model and do not think of it as the normal bloatware that comes on the machines now days.

So that is why I wish to not format and wipe the drive out.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

As I have mentioned before...I assume 2 things may happen. One is you can boot up successfully and be able to restore to factory defaults... or worse you will need to reformat the whole drive. To be honest about it, I really cannot tell exactly what would happen if luck in not on our side. That is why it is all up to you if you take the risk or not.

Going back.. in my last post, I mentioned running it in Safe Mode Command Prompt just to test if the command work. Another is to boot into DOS using a DOS bootable CD like this one... 
http://www.allbootdisks.com/downloads/ISO/AllBootDisks_ISO_Image_Downloads25/DOS6.0_bootdisk.iso

I personally would run it via the DOS bootable CD.


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

O.K. I executed the following command and nothing happened meaning still booting into Windows and no Alt+F10 function still.

Also let add to that note that I contacted Acer to inquire about some recovery disks and they said since my product is older than 06/2005 that there is no longer recovery software for my product.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*



MikenandezNST said:


> O.K. I executed the following command and nothing happened meaning still booting into Windows and no Alt+F10 function still. -- Can you be more specific please? Did you use Safe Mode or the DOS CD? Did you see any messages?
> 
> Also let add to that note that I contacted Acer to inquire about some recovery disks and they said since my product is older than 06/2005 that there is no longer recovery software for my product.  -- Well it is not surprising. Your best chance could be eBay.


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

O.K. sorry for the lack of information.

The command was executed in safe-mode with command prompt.

And surprisingly I did not receive any error nor any indication that anything was happening for instance my laptop HDD did not start spinning fast no fans activated etc. etc.

My situation draws another question which is correct me if I am wrong but is there not a way to make a bootable disk using the infamous PQSERVICE partition?

Anyhow I am getting very frustrated with this whole laptop as it keeps getting slower&slower crawling it's way to death.

I am almost ready to just go ahead and boot into my Windows disk and delete the current partition and create a new formatted NTFS partition and load it up with AV software updates patches hotfixes etc. etc.

My intense desire for success and to also learn has prevented me from doing so just yet.

Please get back to me and let me know if at all what else can be tried.

Thanks again.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

So you tried the command *C:\PQS>mbrwrdos.exe install rtmbrnb.bin* in Safe Mode command prompt and you did not get any error or any messages on the screen? 

Have you tried ALT+F10 during boot up?


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Thanks for the quick check.

I guess I have not executed the command as previously directed I am almost about ready to have supper and will follow through with the instructions as intended here shortly.

Thank You!


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

O.K. followed through with the command and rest assure it was executed in the manner that it was directed this time.

See the screenshot of post#35 that again is the same exact 16 bit MS-DOS Subsystem prompting that I have seen previously.

Now that raises the question to accomplish my desired task is that prompting something I should be seeing and/or maybe it is just one of those system warnings that popup automatically regardless of the command being successful or not?

Dunno so this I clicked close again to cancel the command until further information is provided.

Thanks for the help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Personally, I am not comfortable with those warnings. Although I would take the risk if I have exhausted everything. So far I still need to see how it will behave if you use a DOS bootable CD. Speaking of the DOS bootable CD, I am wondering why you have not tried this yet... as per my suggestion in post *#51*.


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Alright I will try the other suggestion as well, meantime will you please check on the possibility of making a bootable DVD from the hidden partition that I wish to recover from?

Will post back here shortly with the results.

Thanks.


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Sorry I forgot to verify one thing and that is that the command C:\PQS>mbrwrdos.exe install rtmbrnb.bin is still exactly how Ii should execute it?

Currently I sit at the A:\ prompt within my bootable DOS Disk ya know the normal black screen with your white text.

Again thanks for the help.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

From the A: prompt can you access C: where you have the PQS directory?

About your question in making the DVD from recovery partition, if you mean thru eRecovery in Windows, I think post *#8* has the answer.

I do not think there is another way unless via eRecovery but that is just my limited view. You can check this out yourself with ACER.


----------



## MikenandezNST

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*

Hey TriggerFinger!

I highly thank you for all of your assistance.

It seems you and were actually able give me the fix some time ago already but me in my cautiousness has delayed me a couple of days time but here comes the good news.

Late night last night I executed the command while booted into DOS and whala!

I did not write down what I say and that was a mistake as well, needless to say it went through and I do recall it mentioning something about moving the MBR and then it prompted if this was O.K. and kindly decided for itself yes.

Long story short I simply pressed Ctrl+Alt+del too restart and pulled out the bootable disk and again tried the infamous Alt+F10 keystroke and instantly I start to see Acer %Recovery and the Norton Ghost icon as it appears to have been saved with Ghost.

Success!!! Although I did see the BSOD for a quick second and the laptop rebooted itself and started off from where it left off before it shutdown and completed the setup process which appears to start right about after the point where you are prompted for a product key as I did not need to enter one.

So currently I am installing all my anti *.* software and what ever drivers were automatically re-installed during setup which happens to be driver for bot WLAN and LAN adapters plus the mouse 3.0 so my wired mouse is not recognized.

Already got the wireless drivers installed and properly functioning last night before bed so two more drivers and set my security and I am good to go my good man.

Thank you sooooo much for the helping hand.

It was well worth the wait. :grin:


----------



## TriggerFinger

So it worked when laptop is started from DOS CD? No messages?

That is good then. Being CAUTIOUS is NOT BAD!!! I would do the same unless of course I am already at my wits end and I have nothing more to turn to. :grin:

Thank you for the update.


----------



## MikenandezNST

TriggerFinger said:


> So it worked when laptop is started from DOS CD? No messages?
> 
> That is good then. Being CAUTIOUS is NOT BAD!!! I would do the same unless of course I am already at my wits end and I have nothing more to turn to. :grin:
> 
> Thank you for the update.


Yes again thanks for the help that was indeed the lick booting from disk:grin:

As far as messages go there was three messages that came across I do not recall exactly what they all said but I know they were all indicating what was happening at the time.

One message which I believe was the 1st message I saw said "Moving MBR".

Again I thank you my machine is running soooooooo much smoother now&the maniac who tricked my friend's girlfriend to installing a backdoor Trojan is now with one less bot!!!!!

Another 1 for the good guys.


----------



## maffe

Hi,

Im struggling with the same exact problem and I've found pretty much the same directions from many forums. Here seems to be good knowledge of the problem so I'm posting here:

I've done the change from '12' to '07' with PT32EDIT but this is where things go wrong. I boot (with D2D disabled) and immediately it still starts Acer recovery at the booting process. Immediately it also gives an error of some image missing, then some other error and then I have to exit the program. Then it boots to Windows (Vista) and PT32EDIT shows the type of the partition to be '12' again.

So, any advice?


----------



## aniken1234567

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*



TriggerFinger said:


> Kindly follow the instructions here:
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html


Hi,
I have to same problem. i want to recover my acer5630 laptop back to factory default. I don't have acer erecovery and i changed my operating system too. but i still have the hidden PQservice partition and i was thinking maybe i can recover from there. i cannot access the link provided in the previous thread, it says "page not found" can someone kindly tell me where i can find this page.


----------



## aniken1234567

*Re: 2.93 GB PQSERVICE Partition*



TriggerFinger said:


> Just to confirm... so did you see 2 partitions (attach a screen shot in your reply if you are not sure). I expect you to see one drive but under TYPE column you should see at least 2 entries (one for each partition). Best if you post a screen shot.
> 
> Next set of instructions below...
> 
> 
> Boot into XP and login as administrator or with Administrator rights
> Check in My Computer and see if it shows the PQService partition
> Note down the drive letter of the PQService partition
> Look for the following files in each of the folders in the PQService partition
> mbrwrdos.exe and rtmbr.bin. Note down the name of the folder or subfolder.
> 
> Post back what you find... next set of instructions to follow.


hi,
i also want to restore my laptop using pqservice. i have an acer aspire 5630. i have followed your instructions provided in the thread so far and now i am able to see the pqservice partition.

drive letter for pqservice partition e:
e:\rytools\rtmbr.bin
e:\rytools\mbrwrwin.exe (i didn't find mbrwrdos.exe this is the closest filename i could find.)

further in the thread you mentioned a link for futher instructions

"Kindly follow the instructions here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/cont...icles/151.html"

but i can't view this page - says page not found.

your help will be much appreciated. thanks.


----------

